# New 10g scape



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Hello aquarium people!

I just ordered a baby sanchezi and baby rhom. They will be in 2 75g tanks in the near future. But for now, the sanchezi will be in a 10g planted, the Rhom in a 40 breeder. I am done with the beginning scape for the 10g, and wanted to post some pics on how to start a planted aquarium from the ground up--sort of. lol

equipment I am using for this temporary tank: Shultz aquatic plant soil, bought at the local gardening shop. I have a 1x36w bright kit from AH Supply for lighting. I bought a CO2 tank from a local welding supply shop dirt cheap! For that I got a Milwaukee CO2 regulator, and a glass/ceramic diffuser from Ebay. I am using an AC micro HOB filter, and a super small powerhead. Oh, and a 50w heater.

The decorations (rocks and driftwood) are from a semi local state park, OhioPyle. I spent the day with my wife and friend Cavan hiking a bit, and lugging rocks and driftwood in my backpack.. I boiled the driftwood and rocks, wire brushed them a few times, and sunk them in a garbage can for a month or so.. I got a ton! I'll post pics of the 40g rockscape when I'm finished with it.

Here is a pic of the initial scape

Next, I added the foreground, using no water and hosing the plants with a spray bottle when needed. Foreground plants: Marsilea minuta, small amount (trying) Hemianthus callitrichoides, and a small amount of Elatine triandra.

Then the midground. This will be all Eleocharis acicularis (dwarf hairgrass)

I filled the tank about 40% to do the midround BTW. Then I added the very small at the moment background plants and filled the tank.
Hemianthus micranthemoides, Didiplis diandra, Rotala sp. 'Vietnam' -rotundafolia green & red, Ludwigia brevipes, and Cabomba furcata that I just added today so it won't be in these pics. There is also a small piece of Ludwigia inclinata var verticillata 'Cuba,' but I don't expect it to grow.

Now for the closer side pics.. sorry about my lame photography skills..









right


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Can't wait to see your tank a month from now. Post an update of your plant growth.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I will rchan! How about now, since the water cleared up a bit.. but I just dosed micros, and Fe... Sorry abou tmy photography skills, I don't know if I'm really bad or my camera is low quality.. lol


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I'm new to aquacaping. Here's the 10g planted tank that I started 2 days ago. Instead of using a co2 unit, I use co2 fizz tabs instead plus liquid minerals. What kind of lighting are you using?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I mentioned it in my first post, but I'm using a 1x36w bright kit from ahsupply. Nice tank BTW!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> I mentioned it in my first post, but I'm using a 1x36w bright kit from ahsupply. Nice tank BTW!


Ok..I missed it. I've a 15w in mine, hope that's good enough. I can see my plants growing already.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

what plants do you have in there?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I've about 18 different kinds of plants in there and have no idea what they are. I bought them at Aquabid.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

well, can't really say if they will grow good in low light then. You might have some higher light plants in there. You will be able to tell, because they will be 'leggy' (lots of stem) from them reaching for the light that they are starving for.
also, if you have too little light, the bottoms of your plants will die off. It will take a 'good while' before they die completely if they are higher light plants in a low light setup.

tank parameters as of tonight:
pH 6.3
KH 3-4
Phos-1.5
nitrate-10
amm-0
nitrite-0
dosed 2.5ml micros, and 2 ml Fe


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> *I bought a CO2 tank from a local welding supply shop dirt cheap!*


How much was it? Is it used or new? I have called some places around me and they are all around 80-90 bucks, looking for something cheaper.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

BigChuck, I really was blessed with a great deal that I don't think will come around often. They were selling 20lb CO2 cylanders FULL for $30.00, which is a complete STEAL! (I bought 2)








EDIT: it is used. there is no problem using used CO2 cylanders. they are inside, and out of the weather.. there are used cylanders around from the 20's and earlier!


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> BigChuck, I really was blessed with a great deal that I don't think will come around often. They were selling 20lb CO2 cylanders FULL for $30.00, which is a complete STEAL! (I bought 2)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, that is a deal! I have been doing some hardcore searching but have just not found such a deal. Hopefully I will find a cheap tank sometime soon.
Yeah I know used are ok as long as you get them hydro tested every 5 years to make sure they are safe.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I picked up a 10 pounder on ebay for $55.00 shipped. Check there too. Also, I know that you can call your local welding shop, and tell them the price you can get a cylander on ebay or something, and they may match or even beat the price


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

looking awsum dippy

great setup your gunna have there.

and for what it matters, i love the idea of sanchezi over shrimp and otos like you had before :laugh:


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

thanks tibs.. I am in the process of phasing them out.. neons and ottos are nice, but I'm a predator fish lover at heart.
BTW, I'm getting 2 sanchezi's now, so I think the 10 will be for some shrimp, otto's, coreys, and neons.. the rest are going back to the lfs ..('cept for a few







)


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> I picked up a 10 pounder on ebay for $55.00 shipped. Check there too. Also, I know that you can call your local welding shop, and tell them the price you can get a cylander on ebay or something, and they may match or even beat the price


Good idea, I'll call back the welding suppliers and see what they say.


----------

